# 2005 MARPPIO 3-day seminar in Kansas



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

JULY 1-3
MARPPIO MODERN ARNIS 3-DAY SEMINAR

3-day event with Dr. Remy Presas and other MARPPIO instructors in Topeka, Kansas. See http://hokkien.uuft.org/marppiokansas2.pdf for information and registration or contact Andrew Evans at 785-213-1576.

This event promises to be better than last year's as we plan on having more out-of-state MARPPIO instructors attending who will be sharing their specialties.

In the evenings after training, I'll probably show folks what good midwestern barbeque tastes like. Maybe we'll also check out some real Kansas City blues. The Heartland will never be the same!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

Cost of Seminar: 
The cost is $130 for all 3 days if you preregister with a $30 deposit by June 25. After that, its $150.
The cost is $99 for any 2 days if you preregister with a $30 deposit by June 25. After that, its $120.
The cost is $65 for one day if you preregister with a $30 deposit by June 25. After that, its $80.

Travel: I love road trips, especially in the Midwest where highways are not as congested as in other areas of the country. However, someone coming all the way from one of the coasts should fly into KCI. Kansas City International is only 60-70 miles from here. I can try to arrange for someone to pick you up.

Lodging: The Midwest Travel Buddy, see http://mwtravelbuddy.com/kansas.htm , has specials as low as $35 for 1-2 people in 1 bed and $45 for 2-4 people in 2 beds.
The American Travel Services Guide, see http://atsicoupons.com/States/KS/KS.htm , and U.S. Travel Guide Coupons, see http://www.roomsaver.com/coupon_search.php?state=KS , also has great deals.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 14, 2005)

I hope your event goes well.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's a preview...

See http://www.modernarnis.com/fullvision_sparring.mpg
(yes! those are real sparks)

At last week's MARPPIO seminar in Washington, Datu Kelly Worden, senior blade master of Modern Arnis and edged-weapons instructor for the 1st Special Forces Group had this to say..."Saturday the seminar started with Remy Jr. instructing a lock flow with so much of his Father's dynamics everyone just was seriously impressed,"
  "This was the 4th year for MARPPIO and it was better and more dynamic than any other seminars before."
  "Dr. Willie was sticking and moving with a serious energy in his applications, if Modern Arnis players have not had the privilege to train with Dr. Willy and Dr. Remy Jr. they are missing a connection to the art, simple as that. Dr. Willy really put the hammer down with his Tapi Tapi exchanges, simple to complex trapping was the order of the weekend with both instructors!"

George Hoover aka Tito Geo, trainer of Special Forces under Datu Worden added..."Another whirlwind weekend warrior camp! Remy Jr presented the concept of Visidario"
  "After following a set of specific locks he encouraged you to find your own locks and to flow from one lock to another. Then back and forth in a Tapi-Tapi manner with your partner. Along the course of the day relating this lock flowing to empty hand lock flowing. Each flow began with brush-grab-strike or block-monitor-strike entry."
  "Remy Jr is doing an excellent job of carrying on the tradition of Modern Arnis in the legacy of his father our late Grandmaster. He has a historical knowledge of the heritage of Modern Arnis and it is fascinating when he shares his knowledge! Remy Jr has worked very hard, even by spending the last 3 summers in the Philippines working months at a time with core group of original Senior Masters. Every year his skills and talents have amazingly improved, he definitely has my respect!"
  "Tito Willie is another matter, a near 70 year old Filipino Senior Master, hardly 100 pounds wet, so skilled and talented that he can bounce six footers around so subtlety that he is not even looking at them while making them dance!"

So far we have groups scheduled to come in from Columbia, Misssouri, Florida, Kansas City, Wichita, Lawrence, California, New Jersey and even Junction City. More Modern Arnis instructors than last year. More than willing to sharing!

Tapi-tapi concepts! Visidario! Combatives! Stuff never publicly taught in Kansas before! What are you waiting for? Come on down!!

*quotes lifted from Datu Kelly Worden's Forum


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 30, 2005)

Modern Arnis practicionars

I attended last years seminar and really enjoyed it.  Andrew was a good host and the material that was covered was different than what I have seen in the past with some of the other MA instructors out there.  I recommend Modern Arnis players getting to see Dr. Willie and Dr. Remy Jr.

If you get the chance you should check them out.  Sadly I have informed Andrew I won't be coming this year.  I went to Dan's NC seminar a few weeks back and I can't push it with my wife, but I would be there if I could.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 30, 2005)

Mark,

Thanks again for the support.

Folks, 

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Mark Lynn is the model student of Modern Arnis. He's always seeking more knowledge- A true student and practitioner! It's an honor to know him. I hope that many of us learn from his example.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 30, 2005)

Andrew

Thanks for the kind words

Mark


----------



## USKS1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> Thanks again for the support.
> 
> ...


Mark is an awesome overall martial artist.. He has studied with numerous people, and is ranked under both Remy and Ernesto Presas, as well as W. Hock Hochheim to name a few... Mark can teach and apply his Arnis. I have had the pleasure to train with him over the years and am always happy to train and learn from him..

Mark gives martial artists a good name..

Keep up the hard training.

Dean.


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice Comments guys,

 I enjoyed Mark as a participant during the Kansas Seminar, assisting others and still following the format,,, that can be a frustrating challenge for most everyone.

Keep up the positive efforts!

 Andrew, Good luck on the upcoming MARPPIO gig,,, always a hoot running with the Remy Jr.,,, Funny guy, great sense of humor!



Datu Kelly


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words

Dean

I loved your Kajukempo session at Hock's Ring of Fire.  You are the man!

Datu Worden

Your presentation and demonstration of your system (and GM Remy's) was great.  I look fwd to the next time I get to train under you (probably at Andrew's, next year).  Still liked the way you presented the Anyos, that was cool.

Andrew
Let us know how the seminar went and what was covered.

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2005)

I had the Privilege to attend this event, and I will post more later, as I am still on vacation even further south.  :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 6, 2005)

Folks,

If you ever get the chance, please make sure you meet Rich Parsons. He's a walking encyclopedia of Modern Arnis and all around great guy! He was extremely helpful and very generous with his time. He provided assistance by helping other participants. It's always inspirational to meet practitioners of his and Mark Lynn's quality. Both are great assets to any seminar! The only thing that surpasses their skills are the quality of their characters.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> If you ever get the chance, please make sure you meet Rich Parsons. He's a walking encyclopedia of Modern Arnis and all around great guy! He was extremely helpful and very generous with his time.


 Megadittos!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Andrew,

Keep up the good work! One of these days I will have to come
out your way for one of these great seminars that you keep 
putting on!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> If you ever get the chance, please make sure you meet Rich Parsons. He's a walking encyclopedia of Modern Arnis and all around great guy! He was extremely helpful and very generous with his time. He provided assistance by helping other participants. It's always inspirational to meet practitioners of his and Mark Lynn's quality. Both are great assets to any seminar! The only thing that surpasses their skills are the quality of their characters.
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!  :asian:


----------



## kempomama (Jul 7, 2005)

Andrew said something about Paul Janulis warning him that Rich is kind of psycho. Somebody needs to tell Paul that Rich Parsons does not seem very psycho. BTW, did anyone see fluffy, the family cat?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hmmm. He's been missing ever since Rich was around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, GREAT SEMINAR! Thanks guys for enjoying my knife drills. The only critic was Andrew "I love sleeping on the couch" Evans. Lucky for him that fluffy is a cat as opposed to a dog, otherwise he would be sleeping in the doghouse!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2005)

kempomama said:
			
		

> Andrew said something about Paul Janulis warning him that Rich is kind of psycho. Somebody needs to tell Paul that Rich Parsons does not seem very psycho.


Kempomama,

That's Big Daddy Paul dogging Rich.  They are good friends and training partners.

Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> That's Big Daddy Paul dogging Rich.  They are good friends and training partners.


  Yes, they're the Siegfried and Roy of Modern Arnis!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2005)

kempomama said:
			
		

> Andrew said something about Paul Janulis warning him that Rich is kind of psycho. Somebody needs to tell Paul that Rich Parsons does not seem very psycho. BTW, did anyone see fluffy, the family cat??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all fun and games until Rich eats the family cat.... 

Glad to hear everything went well!

Paul
(Wishing that Rich would come over and eat one of my family cats....I was going to say my wifes cat, but he may take that the wrong way, and then I would have to find a way to kill him... :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, they're the Siegfried and Roy of Modern Arnis!



Oh Jeff, don't be upset....you know that your my Siegfried when your in town...  :barf:  :uhyeah:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 13, 2005)

Review of Modern Arnis in Topeka 

One of the best 4th of July weekends ever as we did our best to honor the military! 

It started with a presentation for veterans at the Topeka VA Medical Center, where Dr. Remy Presas Jr., with the help of local Modern Arnis practitioners, demonstrated and lectured on the art that is currently taught to various areas of the military including Special Forces. One WWII veteran mentioned that the combatives taught to todays military have gone a long way from what he was once taught. Thank you again to all our veterans and also those who help take care of them- The employees of the Topeka VA Medical Center are excellent! 

Even though it was a holiday weekend, we had excellent participation for the 2nd annual Modern Arnis camp. While many could only stay for one or two days, several hung in there for the whole duration. On Saturday, we topped out with 31 seminar participants (34 total). Not bad for a holiday weekend. Talk about dedication! Instructors and school owners from some of the top schools in Kansas and other states provided lots of great support. 

Military personnel from Fort Riley and Fort Leavenworth were also well represented. Dr. Remy Presas Jr. took some time to recognize these individuals in the service to our country. A round of applaud followed for each service member. "Thank you so much!" 

Dr. Remy Presas covered the gambit of advanced and classical Modern Arnis. His Visidario, traps and lock flows definitely had the dynamics of his late great father, GM Remy Presas. He kept making connections between one stick, two sticks, and empty hand. "It's all the same!" His classical material was so clean that many of the advanced students were very impressed. The bump on my chin came from having my jaws drop to the floor. "Oh boy! Oh boy!" Just as importantly, Remy Presas Jr. shared his energy with every single person. Everybody got a chance to work with him. And, um, everybody got taken down... 

A special thanks goes out to all the advanced Modern Arnis practitioners who lent a hand especially Rich Parsons. It was a tough job keeping up with Remy Presas Jr. but there were enough of us to circulate throughout the room and keep the individual instruction at a high level. 

Take care,


----------

